# iPad app crashing?



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

The newest version of the Streaming app for the iPad that was released about 2 weeks or so ago crashes during playback.

The previous version at least didn't crash during playback plus it usually completed downloading of programs. The new version? pot luck if its going to stay running long enough to download programs, and usually I can get 1/2 way through a 1 hr show before it crashed.

Tivo, how about releasing something stable?


----------

